
Implementing an MP3-decoder in Haskell - mqt
http://blog.bjrn.se/2008/10/lets-build-mp3-decoder.html
======
mark_h
If you liked that, you might be interested in jpeg decoding in Haskell:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.25.6...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.25.6522)

I also found this literate source while looking for that paper again; cool!
<http://www.imperialviolet.org/binary/jpeg/>

------
yan
That is one of the coolest articles on Haskell I've seen in a while. Touches
on most things I find interesting: data parsing, signal analysis, compression,
and a realistic implementation of a not-so-trivial program.

------
gills
Cool article! I took a class on compression about a year ago and taught myself
Scheme by implementing the algorithms in it. Functional style really worked
well with those algorithms.

------
zandorg
I wrote an MP3 renamer in Common Lisp that gets MP3s, figures out the length
(in seconds) and looks it up on CDDB/FreeDB.

Quite a pleasure and a nice little program.

